# gensplash: no8bpp [was:Can't open /dev/fb0]

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Update:

```
splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=2

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme.

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme.

FBIOCONDECOR_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.
```

As mentioned in the howto I added 

video=vesafb-1024x768-32@75:ywrap,mtrr:3

but still no success.

Also I cannot set it hard in the kernel because the option where I can adjust my resolution is not there:

```

< >   VGA 16-color graphics support                                                                 │ │

  │ │                             < >   Userspace VESA VGA graphics support                                                           │ │

  │ │                             [*]   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                             < >   Hecuba board support                                                                          │ │

  │ │                             < >   Hercules mono graphics support                                                                │ │

  │ │                             < >   Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support 

```

Any idea?

I followed this howto: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash

But unfortunaly 

dhcppc3 linux # splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1

Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'livecd-2007.0' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution ().

I do not use a special initrd for gensplash.

All I want to have at the moment is that I can change splashes for tty1 with splash_manager.

Splashes during boot will come after that.

So I do not know what I can do now. /dev/fb0 should be create in any way or?

This is my bootloder file:

```
cat /mnt/usb/extlinux.conf

DEFAULT menu.c32

TIMEOUT 10

PROMPT 0

LABEL Gentoo

        MENU LABEL Gentoo

        MENU DEFAULT

        KERNEL 2623gs

        APPEND root=/dev/hda3 ikey_root=gpg:/dev/sda2:/keys/rootkey.gpg initrd=initramfs-gentoo-crypt CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb-1024x768-32@75:ywrap,mtrr:3

```

```
dhcppc3 linux # grep fb -i .config

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

Thank you

Tobi

----------

## Tutumark

Hi!

I got also the same errors! any solution around? Did you Finswimmer managed to solve it?

Thank's for help

Mark

----------

## Finswimmer

I have downgraded the kernel to 22* and added 1024-768-32@75. 

Tobi

----------

## gasparov

So ...is it possible to have /dev/fb created if you run the 2.6.23 kernels?

Because it seems that regardless the many different kernel configuration I've tried there's no fb device on my system and i still get that error.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *gasparov wrote:*   

> So ...is it possible to have /dev/fb created if you run the 2.6.23 kernels?
> 
> Because it seems that regardless the many different kernel configuration I've tried there's no fb device on my system and i still get that error.

 

Never got it to work. So I cannot help you.

Just use 22, because 23 comes long with the new framebuffer system and it seems that it is very beta...

Tobi

----------

## Holysword

Same here. I can't downgrade 'cause alsa-driver package only runs with this version of kernel =/

Cruel world ><

Anyone know a patch or a walkaround?

----------

## Holysword

I managed to solve using zen-sources and trying klibc-1.5.8

Got this from spock's site: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

 *Quote:*   

> NOTE: The older versions of klibc seem to have problems with the new unified arches in the kernel (2.6.24). To avoid these issues, use klibc-1.5.8 or newer. Thanks to David Raison for pointing this out.

 

Maybe with gentoo-sources the 1.5.8 version of klibc solves the problem... I dunno.

The only problem  is that I can't use 1440x900 splash ( 931BW and 8600GT ). I'm using 1280x1024 now.

----------

